# Ghost "remote" activity--Random Channel Changes



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

While I understand there's been a recent 622 software update, this is an issue that's been happening for a few months.
A random intervals, the channel changes without anyone touching a remote. On screen, it looks just like what happens when someone sits on a remote, channels changing rapidly in a single direction. But it could only be Casper sitting on this remote. It does seem to happen only when playing off the DVR, versus watching live.
Until this issue, we've been fortunate with our 622, no problems whatsoever.
In terms of other devices, we have a wireless "G" network in the house with an Apple Airport Express station sitting directly behind the 622. We are using the IR TV1 remote.
On another note, it looks like we need to route the Ethernet out from the Airport Express to the 622.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

This almost always turns out to be the guy next door that just got Dish. Their RF remote is set to the same address as yours and when they change the channel it also changes yours.

The 622 User Manual has detailed instructions on how to change the address of your TV2 remote. Change to a different address and see if that resolves your issues. If you don't use your RF remote, you can also remove the antenna from the back of the 622. That will also prevent receiving incorrect signals.


----------



## cames (Jan 18, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> This almost always turns out to be the guy next door that just got Dish. Their RF remote is set to the same address as yours and when they change the channel it also changes yours.
> 
> The 622 User Manual has detailed instructions on how to change the address of your TV2 remote. Change to a different address and see if that resolves your issues. If you don't use your RF remote, you can also remove the antenna from the back of the 622. That will also prevent receiving incorrect signals.


Wow, thanks for the quick reply.

I suppose this could be a possibility, I'll need to check their roofs. Our neighbors are both at least 100 yards away, probably more (we live out in the sticks a bit). Could they be in range?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It's hard to say what stray signals can do. I don't know if that is too far away. But, changing the remote address is easy and should be the first step taken.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

I had this problem last summer. Went out in my yard with my UHF remote and changed channels for 1/2 hour. Problem went away. By doing this, I forced my neighbor to change his....:lol: The new guy should be changing his address, IMHO.


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

Alternately, attach a 10 dB attenuator to the UHF remote Antenna on the DVR. If I recall correctly I think this DVR came with an attenuator? If not (or if you pitched it) then they are available at Radio Shack. Adding the attenuator will help keep out stray UHF signals, but it also cut down how far away you can use the remote control.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay but what if a user has a 622 AND a 625 in their house and each TV-1 IR remote acts the same...each remote controls either sat receiver.

They have a tendancy to control the opposite receive without intention.

Can I reprogram my TV-1 IR remote to control my 625 only...and not alter what 622 is doing?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Sure. The procedure is clearly documented in the user guide.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you using the 2nd tuner of the 622 to a TV2? If not, just remove the antenna and problem solved.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay I got my 5.0 IR remote to only change channels on my 625 on TV-1. So now that remote won't change the 622....

But interestingly, my 5.3 IR remote for TV-1 of the 622 changes BOTH sat receivers. 

And yes, I do use the TV-2 output from the 622 to feed a TV on another floor and use it's UHF remote.

So now I just need my 622 remote to only change the 622, and not both.

Any ideas or hints?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Change the 622 IR to use a different freq. If the two receivers use different freq they should not change each other's channels.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

With this latest rev release on the 625, my IR remote set to *any* address is changing my 622 at remote address 1.

In other words, I have my 625 set to IR 5 and UHF 7 and it changes my 622 at address IR 1 and UHF 1.

I ended up changing my 622 to something else to get rid of the problem. It could be my receiver, but can't get anyone to confirm the behavior. You probably would never notice unless you had more than one in the same room.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Remote address 0 will control any IR receiver regardless of its setting, but this is a new one.

Do you mean L461 or L462? Both are current.

However, since the remotes don't get updated, the change must be in the 622 which has L445 and L446 as current.


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> Remote address 0 will control any IR receiver regardless of its setting, but this is a new one.
> 
> Do you mean L461 or L462? Both are current.
> 
> However, since the remotes don't get updated, the change must be in the 622 which has L445 and L446 as current.


It's L461 and L445. Crazy thing. My workaround worked, but I pulled my hair out on it for 2 days.

Are you saying that even if I have the receiver set to IR address 5, an IR address 0 remote will work on it? It never worked before. Had my receivers set like this for 6 months.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Yes, not that you would want to do that. The receiver and remote should be on the same address of 1-15, and some of the newer UHF Pro remotes add a "B" range.


----------



## jpos832 (Aug 13, 2007)

gnm313 said:


> I had this problem last summer. Went out in my yard with my UHF remote and changed channels for 1/2 hour. Problem went away. By doing this, I forced my neighbor to change his....:lol: The new guy should be changing his address, IMHO.


a half an hour huh? that seems much easier then the 2 minutes it takes to change a remote address.. :grin:


----------

